# Rototex 6/4 Centering Each Pallet Adjustment?



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my equipment about a year and half ago. I spent a year reading about screen printing and learning about design and printing. I spend the last 6 months making small runs of shirts for myself and selling them to my friends. Now I'm to the point where I want to start making larger orders for money. I cleaned and played with the adjustments on my Rototex 6/4 press when I first printed on it. Now I'm ready to really dial the machine in. It seems that everything is adjustable except what I need to adjust. The centering of the pallet. 

I start off micro registering the screen on the first pallet and everything is dialed in. But as I move to the next 3 stations they are all off. I can slide adjust the pallets forward and back but not side to side as far as I know. What do I do here. It drives me crazy when a print a just a tiny bit not centered on the shirt. Does anyone have any paper work or instructions for this machine?

Here you can see I've got the black sharpie line measured to exact center using a steel rule with the millimeters so it's real close. 
Here if you look close you can see the black line going through the center of the shield on the bird..









And here you can see that the black line on the other pallets as I rotate them around doesn't line up. What can I do here?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/10013256_10205859246903311_2255729350772491019_n.jpg?oh=a17ab348d97f401febd4af9e9bb74ec1&oe=554CE882&__gda__=1434448759_a08044237460338d4d97b09943f71d54


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Is your bracket measurement on where it is mounted on the back side of the pallet the same for each one?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I also have a Rototex 6/4. I can move the two side screen arms and also the screen in the arms using the knob between the micros. Show me a pic of your micros and Illness see what you can do.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

squeegequeen said:


> Is your bracket measurement on where it is mounted on the back side of the pallet the same for each one?


Not sure what you're saying exactly but I'll break down two and measure them and see if they're machined in the exactly same way.


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

lvprinting said:


> I also have a Rototex 6/4. I can move the two side screen arms and also the screen in the arms using the knob between the micros. Show me a pic of your micros and Illness see what you can do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


I can place each screen anywhere I want with the side arm adjust and micros but the problem lies when I set up a, Say one color, job and the screen is perfectly centered in the pallet. I run the first shirt using the ironed center crease that some shirts have to center it on the sharpe line I measured and drew on the pallet tape but then when I round to the next pallet and the next and the next they are not true center on the screen like the first one I set up. I'm not seeing an adjustment for it. Either the pallets are machined imperfect or my base pallet section sat leaned up on it's side for 15 years and bent or warpped it slightly. What do I do about this?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

hotrod937 said:


> I can place each screen anywhere I want with the side arm adjust and micros but the problem lies when I set up a, Say one color, job and the screen is perfectly centered in the pallet. I run the first shirt using the ironed center crease that some shirts have to center it on the sharpe line I measured and drew on the pallet tape but then when I round to the next pallet and the next and the next they are not true center on the screen like the first one I set up. I'm not seeing an adjustment for it. Either the pallets are machined imperfect or my base pallet section sat leaned up on it's side for 15 years and bent or warpped it slightly. What do I do about this?


Your pallets might be fine. There is a slot with two bearings just behind the pallet that might be off-center and causing certain pallets to be off-center. You can see the slot just behind the pallet where the arm holding the screen comes down and fits into the slot. I believe mine is adjustable with a socket or a wrench.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's what I needed! Thank you! I'll report


----------

